# Accutron Digital Display



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Ebay 180696511580

Never knew these existed, cant say i like the look of it in gold but stainless?


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree, the Gold & Brown is a little rich but a stainless one would be fantastic. Couldn't find any photos of an example however, so I'm guessing they are rare.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

It sure went for a pretty penny... $500!


----------

